
Show HN: UCG: Configuration as a Compile Target - zaphar
https://github.com/zaphar/ucg
======
zaphar
This is a project I used to both scratch an itch and learn Rust with. It's
similar to JSonnet, and Dhall in some ways because I didn't know about those
when I started. I'm interested in what HN thinks of it.

You can read more about the motivations and how to use it here:
[https://ucg.marzhillstudios.com](https://ucg.marzhillstudios.com)

